# 97 7.3 no exhaust.



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Will I cause havoc if I continue to run my D/D 97 7.3
With NO exhaust from the manifolds back.??

This truck does not plow or salt. It does have 217.xxx 
With no mods.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ummm, what happened to the rest? 

I would advise against it. What is going to keep the cold air from rushing into the motor when you shut it down. This can wreak havoc on valves. A 97 should be a powerstroke, meaning it had a turbo and was designed to run a turbo. Not to mention that has to be extremely loud.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

What. I can't hear you.....yes it's a turbo. And I bought it with no exhaust. The price I got it for, I can afford exhaust. 
Just wondering if I can wait till spring??


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Id be careful cause you have zero back pressure like that. So you have a downpipe and nothing else? 

Drop it off at a exguast shop and have them run a pipe back for you.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Correct. From down pipe back there is nothing. 
Considering I paid 500 for it and it wasn't used for long with the lack of exhaust before I got it. I'll take care of it. Before I'm rebuilding a 7.3


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Will open exhaust be ok? Or shall I run mufflers??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On my '96 and '00 I took the muffler out, stuck in a piece of pipe in it's place and ran both of them for 150k with no issues. EGT ran lower, some improvement with performance and mileage.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nixray;1700920 said:


> What. I can't hear you.....yes it's a turbo. And I bought it with no exhaust. The price I got it for, I can afford exhaust.
> Just wondering if I can wait till spring??


Ok, thought you said manifolds only.



Whiffyspark;1700932 said:


> Id be careful cause you have zero back pressure like that. So you have a downpipe and nothing else?
> 
> Drop it off at a exguast shop and have them run a pipe back for you.


Diesels don't like back pressure. Also since it is a turbo it doesn't need to scavenge air out of the motor.



nixray;1700941 said:


> Correct. From down pipe back there is nothing.
> Considering I paid 500 for it and it wasn't used for long with the lack of exhaust before I got it. I'll take care of it. Before I'm rebuilding a 7.3


Mine is straight piped. Cheap way would be get some 3" and a 45 and exit just in front of the rear tire.



BUFF;1700987 said:


> On my '96 and '00 I took the muffler out, stuck in a piece of pipe in it's place and ran both of them for 150k with no issues. EGT ran lower, some improvement with performance and mileage.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I know they don't like back pressure. But no back pressure at all isn't good either. This isn't a race truck lol


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Open me up and roll coal! Hell look at the guys who do all the diesel pulls. The have a 90 degree pipe coming from the turbo out the hood. I've got a 05 ford 6.0 that's tuned and I've got a 5 inch straight pipe from the turbo back no problems runs great. As long as it's not cut off right at the down pipe right under the motor your fine absolutely nothing to worry about


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1701000 said:


> I know they don't like back pressure. But no back pressure at all isn't good either. This isn't a race truck lol


It all depends on how you run it, pulling a trailer with some decent weight on it is where minimal backpressure is a happy thing. As I said before my EGT's ran lower which means a cooler burn and less of a chance of scorching a piston or burning one. BTW most OTR trucks and farm machinery run straight pipes for this reason.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1701000 said:


> I know they don't like back pressure. But no back pressure at all isn't good either. This isn't a race truck lol


I should of been a little more specific. The turbo will create all the back pressure needed. Like running a gas engine with 4" straight pipes will hurt it more than help.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;1701014 said:


> It all depends on how you run it, pulling a trailer with some decent weight on it is where minimal backpressure is a happy thing. As I said before my EGT's ran lower which means a cooler burn and less of a chance of scorching a piston or burning one. BTW most OTR trucks and farm machinery run straight pipes for this reason.


I didnt say anything against straight pipes. Ain't no problem with that. I would be concerned about not having any exhaust on the truck like he said


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kimber750;1701016 said:


> I should of been a little more specific. The turbo will create all the back pressure needed. Like running a gas engine with 4" straight pipes will hurt it more than help.


I agree with you


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok. Now I'm gonna have to go look. I 99% sure it's manifolds back.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nixray;1701036 said:


> Ok. Now I'm gonna have to go look. I 99% sure it's manifolds back.


 If you have nothing off manifolds, you have no up pipes to turbo. If you have no down you just blowing exhaust right at the cab. If you only have a down pipe you are dumping all the exhaust right under the cab. This can be a safety problem if you get exhaust coming into the cab.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok. I looked I have exhaust from mani back. They exhaust is missing from about 6" north of where the can should be. 
Make sense? In other words it dumps just about under the front pass seat.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nixray;1701086 said:


> Ok. I looked I have exhaust from mani back. They exhaust is missing from about 6" north of where the can should be.
> Make sense? In other words it dumps just about under the front pass seat.


That is the end of the down pipe.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

kimber750;1701194 said:


> That is the end of the down pipe.


+1, just order a section of 4" pipe and some 45's and bring out from under the truck. I drove my old 94 ram 2500 V10 home from Mass with the exhaust ending In the same spot and had to shut the motor off at stop lights it was so bad. Just get it out from under the truck and run a nice MBRP system come spring


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet. Will do. I'm seriously considering some mods like a wicked wheel. I'd love to run a 6 pos. Chip. But know
all to well, adding mods to a engine with 200xxx + that has never seen em. Is a good way to end up walking.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

my kid has no muffler and a 5 inch sticking out the side, yeah , and that thing really rolls coal alright,his is a year 2000, and those were probably the toughest powerstroke ever so I wouldn't worry about hurting anything, his is parked now as that's motor is so heavy that its hard on ball joints in those years, the kid had bought a new wheel for in the turbo that was supposed to add more boost and power but never got around to putting it in, those were an awesome motor, most likely the best power stroke ever


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Agreed. But the international psd were by far the best EVER!!!! And it will run be $150 to run straight pipes to 45* dump in front of the rear tire.


----------



## Maxwell350 (Jan 14, 2014)

Most diesels actually do have back pressure from the turbo(s). So it will run perfectly fine like that you just have to listen to it. It sounds like something from Star Wars though when you are building a bunch of boost and let out of the throttle.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

That's also true. Sounds like a jet or rocket.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

you'll be fine.
IF
IF any back pressure was needed(it's not) the drive psi for the turbo would take care of that.

You can run a 90* of of the turbo with a stack coming threw the hood.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nixray, you wouldn't happen to be a Classical Pontiac member too would ya?


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

No. My rents did just get a Solictise for a great deal. Does that count oh. And I used to have a grand am? Lol


----------



## Maxwell350 (Jan 14, 2014)

I would say probably not..


----------

